# Anyone looking for hydrotherapy in scotland?



## dogswim123 (May 14, 2009)

hi, i run a dog hydrotherapy pool and am looking to see if anyone is intrested. Swimming your dog is great for arthritis, muscle building, stamina building, post and pre operative conditions, back pain, spinal disease, weight loss and just for fun. If you would like to ask any questions or book and appointment dont hesitate to post or call!

The pool is heated to a constant temperature of between 26-28°C

There is also a badu jetting system which can increase the intensity of your dogs workout

The pool is cleaned using a UV filter, sand filter, and bromine as well as manual cleaning

Bromine and PH levels are checked several times per day

Prices are £10 per dog and £5 more for every additional dog you bring to the session

Here is the details,

55 carlisle road
cleland
motherwell
ML1 5LR
Tel: 07975624116

Great location for any one in the central scotland belt area!
Approximately 15-20mins from glasgow, 30-40 from edinburgh

Thanks for reading David


----------



## emc0304 (May 17, 2015)

Hi David, I was wondering if you still done the hydrotherapy as I've tried texting you but its not sending ? Thanks


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

emc0304 said:


> Hi David, I was wondering if you still done the hydrotherapy as I've tried texting you but its not sending ? Thanks


This thread was posted 6 years ago...


----------



## emc0304 (May 17, 2015)

shadowmare said:


> This thread was posted 6 years ago...


I can read


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

emc0304 said:


> I can read


Ouch - not sure if you intended that to be quite as cheeky - why on earth would you not start a new thread asking if anyone had any up to date info instead of resurrecting a 6 year old thread :Woot

There are sadly very few hydrotherapy pools in Scotland - your best bet is a specialist vets that has their own - downside is that you're likely to have to register with them to use it (which can be an issue if you're happy with your own vets)

http://www.k9surf.com/main/director...ion_ID={EFBEE093-9AC8-4D24-B5E0-66E368CDE213}


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how far you are prepared to travel,but there is one in Dumfries.

http://www.solwaycaninehydrotherapy.co.uk/index.html


----------

